# Eureka Atom 65E vs 75E



## FV75 (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm having grinder upgraditis. Looking to replace a Sette for something quieter and was almost decided on the Mignon Specialita...but tempted to try flat burrs (always had conical in the past).

Recently purchased a Lelit Elizabeth which I love, and feel like it deserves a worthy partner to take me through the next...few...years.

Have been looking at the Eureka Atom series which seems to fit the bill and was wondering if the 75E is 'worth' almost £200 more than the 65E? (As priced by BB) Can't find many comments on here by way of comparison.

(Extra info: I don't want to single dose and I always use the same beans which are a light roast. If I fancy a change I'm going to keep the Sette as a 2nd grinder)

Suggestions for alternatives in same price bracket also welcome...

Thanks!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Definitely go for 75mm burrs as they make a huge difference. I have them fitted to my Eureka 75E. Mine our the titanium ones which are identical to the burrs in the Mythos.


----------

